# Civilization - Das Brettspiel: Münzmarker



## Samper (1. Januar 2012)

*Civilization - Das Brettspiel: Münzmarker*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Bei "Civilization - Das Brettspiel" kann man einen Wirtschaftssieg durch Sammeln von 15 Münzen gewinnen.
Wenn man eine Münze erhält, dreht man seine Scheibe weiter und erhält einen Münzmarker.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Für was sind die Münzmarker? Kann ich damit irgendetwas machen? Für den Wirtschaftssieg ist ja die Drehscheibe
ausschlaggebend, bloß welche Rolle spielen dann die Marker? Check ich irgendwie nicht...

Gruß Samper


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2012)

Um Technologien zu erforschen, setzt du ja normal das Handelsrad zurück auf Null und erwirbst dann die notwendigen Handelspunkte.
Wenn du Münzen gesammelt hast, drehst du das Handelsrad nur auf den Wert des Münzmarkers zurück, das Erforschen wird also billiger.


----------



## Samper (2. Januar 2012)

Das is mir klar, aber das hat ja jetzt nix mit den Münzmarkern zu tun. Für was sind die Marker (ca. 1cm Durchmesser) die das Geld darstellen sollen... Die können doch nicht nur dafür da sein, oder? Außerdem brauch ich da ja nicht unbedingt solche Marker sondern stell das einfach auf meiner Geld-Drehscheibe ein.


----------



## svd (2. Januar 2012)

Naja, du behältst die Münzen einfach, um deinen derzeitigen Stand anzuzeigen. Wie die Siegpunkte bei den Siedlern.
Vlt, damit es cooler aussieht. Noch mehr Kleinkram auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Samper (2. Januar 2012)

Das kann ja aber nicht der Sinn der Sache sein, außerdem sind das ja 75 Marker und selbst wenn jeder 15 hat, was ja nicht geht, sind das nach Adam Ries 60. Wär ja zu schön wenn das einer wüsste. Die Anleitung weiß es nicht und die Google Suchmaschine weiß es auch nicht, hmmmm, komisch...


----------



## Nuclear-Winter (23. September 2012)

Naja die Münzmarker erfüllen einfach den Zweck, dass manche Forschungskarten Fähigkeiten haben um Münzen auf sie abzulegen. Die Münzmarker dienen also als anzeige wieviele Münzen schon auf einer Forschungkarte liegen, da diese eigentlich immer eigentlich eine Maximale Begrenzung haben. Du drehst deine Anzeige also um die Anzahl der Münzen weiter die auf deinen Forschungkarten oder deinem Zivilisationsbogen liegen. Bewirtschaftest du ein Feld mit einer Münze erhälst du keinen Marker, sondern du stellst nur deine Anzeige weiter solange du dieses Feld bewirtschaftest.

Hoffe das hat dir weiter Geholfen  

Ich hätte dann noch eine Frage zur kostenreduzierung der Forschung: Erhalten die Münzen nur überschüssige Handelspunkte beim Forschen oder vergünstigen sie die Forschung tatsächlich? Also:

Beispiel 1: Ich Habe 9 Handelspunkte und 2 Münzen und möchte eine Technologie Stufe eins (kostet 6 Hp) erforschen: Ich behalte 2 Hp dank der Münzen, obwohl der Hp - Marker normal auf 0 zurück gesetzt wird. Rechnung: 9 - 9 + 2 = 2

oder ist es so: 

Beispiel 2: Ich habe 6 Hp und 2 Münzen und möchte eine Technologie Stufe eins erforschen. Bezahl ich dann tatsächlich nur 4 Hp für die erfoschung? 
Rechnung: 6 - 6 + 2 = 2  --> Kosten 4 

Spar ich also wirklich Hp mit den Münzen (Beispiel 2) oder Hilft es mir nur Überschüssige Punkte (Beispiel 1) zu behalten?

Grüße

Jonas


----------

